# Labeling USB drive error



## bsus (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi,

I want to label my USB backup drive but fail with glabel:


```
camcontrol devlist
<WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0 51.0AB51>    at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (ada0,pass0)
<WDC WD5000AAKX-001CA0 15.01H15>   at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (ada1,pass1)
<WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0 51.0AB51>    at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (ada2,pass2)
<WDC WD10EARS-003BB1 80.00A80>     at scbus3 target 0 lun 0 (ada3,pass3)
<Generic  6000>                    at scbus4 target 0 lun 0 (pass4,da0)
```

It's the:

```
<WDC WD5000AAKX-001CA0 15.01H15>   at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (ada1,pass1)
```


```
glabel label extbp /dev/ada1
glabel: Can't store metadata on /dev/ada1: Operation not permitted.
```

Filesystem is ntfs.

What have I forgotten?

Best regards,
bsus


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2012)

The filesystem needs to be unmounted before you can label it.


----------



## fluca1978 (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe the disk has been already labeled or the end of the storage is occupied so that glabel refuses to overwrite it?


----------



## bsus (Apr 2, 2012)

I ain't sure what went wrong but after detaching the device it worked...

Maybe it was not unmounted properly under windows.

Thanks for the help


----------

